# Riders



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

So I'm just going to vent. If your a rider who calls up a ride, and you get a driver that is 7 to 10 minutes away, you have that time to be ready to go. Why do I have to sit and wait an additional 5 minutes upon arrival for the rider to be ready. It is so annoying.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree, those are the ones I'm most likely to shuffle. What becomes obvious is that their time is more valuable than yours.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ziggywaz said:


> If your a rider who calls up a ride, and you get a driver that is 7 to 10 minutes away, you have that time to be ready to go.


Rider assumes if an ant is eager enough to drive from 10 away, then the ant is eager enough to sit for 5 minutes.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Rider assumes if an ant is eager enough to drive from 10 away, then the ant is eager enough to sit for 5 minutes.


Totally missed my point. It's just rude. Some of us aren't getting pings all day that are 2 minutes out.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I disagree with @Ziggywaz. Mr. Uber’s Guber misses no points, and is rarely wrong. I stand with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I disagree with @Ziggywaz. Mr. Uber’s Guber misses no points, and is rarely wrong. I stand with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


I'm beginning to think that Mr. Guber works for Uber. How do you think that sitting in front of your pickup point for 5min. or more waiting is not rude. When I request a ride I'm usually standing at the curb.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> I'm beginning to think that Mr. Guber works for Uber. How do you think that sitting in front of your pickup point for 5min. or more waiting is not rude. When I request a ride I'm usually standing at the curb.


He never said it wasn’t rude


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I disagree with @Ziggywaz. Mr. Uber’s Guber misses no points, and is rarely wrong. I stand with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


Well thank you Mrs. Guber your husband will be proud of you


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I think most every RS driver in history has had this thought every month they have driven. These are also my most common shuffle.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> Well thank you Mrs. Guber your husband will be proud of you


You’re welcome. It’s not often that I get to teach things to college graduates that run successful businesses and only go rideshare for fun.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> So I'm just going to vent. If your a rider who calls up a ride, and you get a driver that is 7 to 10 minutes away, you have that time to be ready to go. Why do I have to sit and wait an additional 5 minutes upon arrival for the rider to be ready. It is so annoying.


I had some witch on an airport run do that to me recently. She had 10 minutes 'till I arrived. Was that adequate for her? NOOOOOOOOO!
Starts texting me: "I'm on my way down." I'm waiting for the elevator." Blah Blah Blah. 
FU! My market gives me constant pings 24/7.
Timer expires and cancel. 'hope she missed her flight, too!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I disagree with @Ziggywaz. Mr. Uber’s Guber misses no points, and is rarely wrong. I stand with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


I'll sit with the two of you, but i'm tired of standing... LOL


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> Well thank you Mrs. Guber your husband will be proud of you


Chill out ziggy, you're so adversarial!


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I had some witch on an airport run do that to me recently. She had 10 minutes 'till I arrived. Was that adequate for her? NOOOOOOOOO!
> Starts texting me: "I'm on my way down." I'm waiting for the elevator." Blah Blah Blah.
> FU! My market gives me constant pings 24/7.
> Timer expires and cancel. 'hope she missed her flight, too!


This happened to me. It was a ride request that she had reserved the day before. I got the ping maybe 6 or 7 minutes away. So I get there and then Uber tells me It's a 5am reservation. Didn't know that til I arrived.Uber put me there 20 min. before her reserved time. I alerted the rider that I was a bit early but I'm here. I should have just canceled and moved on. I really didn't want to jam up the rider because I knew it was an airport run. She texted me saying I'll be out at the scheduled reservation time. I'm still kicking myself in the ass. Nice guys finish last.🤣


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Or the pax is used to it takes quite a while for a driver to get to them, if ever, so they proceed on that assumption; which kinda is true right now in a lot of markets. However, you have 5 minutes, then you can bolt (that is not a shuffle, btw). 

Me, I txt at like 3 minutes. If they don't reply, and I don't see movement at the front door (or windows) once I hit 5 and they ain't walking I'm rolling......unless it was a 45+ minute ride. In that case they get a bit more time, but they need to respond and I need to see movement/progress. 

Oh, and all of the above depends on I can park at the curb and not in the middle of street.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> Chill out ziggy, you're so adversarial!




I agree with mr. @Ted Fink


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I agree with mr. @Ted Fink


Oh dang, this is the greatest honor! I want to thank the academy... LOL


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Chill out ziggy, you're so adversarial!





Ted Fink said:


> Oh dang, this is the greatest honor! I want to thank the academy... LOL


Hey nobody's laughing harder than me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ziggywaz said:


> Hey nobody's laughing harder than me.


At yourself, no doubt.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> At yourself, no doubt.


Why is everybody on this site have such an asshole attitude? If you pulled up to my house with your attitude I would call a bus. JEEZ LOUIES. All I wanted to do is vent, and see if anyone had similar experiences. IM OUT you trollers.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> I still live with my mom, so don’t expect anything intelligent to come out of my mouth. She tried to get me to pay rent once, so I locked myself in the bathroom for 3 days until she forgot that I was there.


😳


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> This happened to me. It was a ride request that she had reserved the day before. I got the ping maybe 6 or 7 minutes away. So I get there and then Uber tells me It's a 5am reservation. Didn't know that til I arrived.Uber put me there 20 min. before her reserved time. I alerted the rider that I was a bit early but I'm here. I should have just canceled and moved on. I really didn't want to jam up the rider because I knew it was an airport run. She texted me saying I'll be out at the scheduled reservation time. I'm still kicking myself in the ass. Nice guys finish last.🤣


Unless the run itself was worth the wait, just cancel and move on next time. Ta' hell with Uber sending drivers so early for these "reserved" pick-up's!


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> So I'm just going to vent. If your a rider who calls up a ride, and you get a driver that is 7 to 10 minutes away, you have that time to be ready to go. Why do I have to sit and wait an additional 5 minutes upon arrival for the rider to be ready. It is so annoying.


🙄Tell me about it. A worse scenario is when it takes you 12-17 minutes to arrive and they STILL keep you waiting😬...great makings of a rightfully- deserved cancellation fee!😡


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I had some witch on an airport run do that to me recently. She had 10 minutes 'till I arrived. Was that adequate for her? NOOOOOOOOO!
> Starts texting me: "I'm on my way down." I'm waiting for the elevator." Blah Blah Blah.
> FU! My market gives me constant pings 24/7.
> Timer expires and cancel. 'hope she missed her flight, too!


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> Why is everybody on this site have such an ***** attitude? If you pulled up to my house with your attitude I would call a bus. JEEZ LOUIES. All I wanted to do is vent, and see if anyone had similar experiences. IM OUT you trollers.


🙋🏿‍♀️ What's up ZIGGYWAZ? Grab some 🍿 and check this out 🙄:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ziggywaz said:


> If you pulled up to my house with your attitude I would call a bus.


Your bus is here.
Please dress appropriately.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo con el Señor Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> Why is everybody on this site have such an ***** attitude? If you pulled up to my house with your attitude I would call a bus. JEEZ LOUIES. All I wanted to do is vent, and see if anyone had similar experiences. IM OUT you trollers.


You'll be back. I was just dicking with you anywayz. #ButtHurt


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ziggywaz said:


> Why is everybody on this site have such an ***** attitude? If you pulled up to my house with your attitude I would call a bus. JEEZ LOUIES. All I wanted to do is vent, and see if anyone had similar experiences. IM OUT you trollers.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el Señor Uber’s Guber.


¡Los acuerdos internacionales siempre son apreciados!


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> ¡Los acuerdos internacionales siempre son apreciados!


Go home


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> Go home


Racist


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I was once told that if pax is not in seat when time expires, it's a cancel.

Seems like good advice to me.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Ziggywaz said:


> Go home


First you assume Uber's Guber gender with your homophobe rant against @TobyD and now you are telling someone to go back to the shithole they came from?

The internet is not for homophobe racists like you. It's is for everyone. Please be more considerate of the foreign gay people on this board when you vent.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

You know what really pissis me off? I get on this driver platform, vent a minor complaint and then repeatedly get attacked. I have better things to do. Hope yall are having fun. I'm punching out.


Fusion_LUser said:


> First you assume Uber's Guber gender with your homophobe rant against @TobyD and now you are telling someone to go back to the shithole they came from?
> 
> The internet is not for homophobe racists like you. It's is for everyone. Please be more considerate of the foreign gay people on this board when you vent.


I didn't start it!! I posted a minor ***** that every driver deals with daily looking for a little feedback. Now within 24 hours I am now a racist homophbe. Neither is true. If you want to paint a picture go buy some paint and a canvass. This site is a joke.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Ziggywaz said:


> You know what really pissis me off?


So much anger. A common trait with those with white supremist views.



Ziggywaz said:


> I'm punching out.


And you're violent too.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> First you assume Uber's Guber gender with your homophobe rant against @TobyD and now you are telling someone to go back to the shithole they came from?
> 
> The internet is not for homophobe racists like you. It's is for everyone. Please be more considerate of the foreign gay people on this board when you vent.


Don’t forget to mention that he assigned my gender too, which is a huge no no in Portland, but I let that stuff slide because I think it’s funny. The back and forth between us is funny. But he assumed that because someone speaks Spanish that they aren’t from here. Hey dude, I’m as American as it gets. Born and raised here, my family actually came to this country from Europe about 300 years ago. I don’t know about Mr. Uber’s race, and to be honest, I don’t care. @Ziggywaz is just jumping to conclusions, assigning genders and race to people he’s never even seen.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> First you assume Uber's Guber gender with your homophobe rant against @TobyD and now you are telling someone to go back to the shithole they came from?
> 
> The internet is not for homophobe racists like you. It's is for everyone. Please be more considerate of the foreign gay people on this board when you vent.


First off my best friend is black my other good friend is a Trans gender Tupperware salesperson most successful in the country.Please don't pretend that you know who I am.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> First off my best friend is black my other good friend is a Trans gender Tupperware salesperson most successful in the country.Please don't pretend that you know who I am.


Haha! He pulled out the “I have a black friend” card!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Because some people have diarrhea at the worst moments. Be compassionate.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What becomes obvious is


maybe they misplaced their keys or wallet? Sometimes incidents are not so obvious.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

I would really like you to pull up the original post I put up and then read all the crap that came after. It's like telling a kindergarten a secret and pass it down to the next. At the end of the line has nothing to do with the original topic. After this so called debate it just makes me feel sad.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> maybe they misplaced their keys or wallet? Sometimes incidents are not so obvious.


Been there I get it. 10,000 rides I get it.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> I would really like you to pull up the original post I put up and then read all the crap that came after. It's like telling a kindergarten a secret and pass it down to the next. At the end of the line has nothing to do with the original topic. After this so called debate it just makes me feel sad.


What makes me sadder is that uberx drivers feel so entitled to cancel on a pax who isn't right out the door when they show up. People rely and put trust in the service to get them to the airport or work, and if it doesn't suit you or them to wait a minute or two while they may have forgotten something, or need to double check something--because it can be stressful to make sure you've got everything covered before you step out the door--if there isn't a room for thought to that understanding, then you or they shouldn't be driving on the platform.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> Been there I get it. 10,000 rides I get it.


Duh, you argue about every single post on your thread, and then you wonder why it always goes south.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> What makes me sadder is that uberx drivers feel so entitled to cancel on a pax who isn't right out the door when they show up. People rely and put trust in the service to get them to the airport or work, and if it doesn't suit you or them to wait a minute or two while they may have forgotten something, or need to double check something--because it can be stressful to make sure you've got everything covered before you step out the door--if there isn't a room for thought to that understanding, then you or they shouldn't be driving on the platform.


I could not agree more. Thank you. You have partially restored my faith in humanity.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ziggywaz said:


> my other good friend is a Trans gender Tupperware salesperson


Is Tupperware salesperson a protected class now?

Everybody's a victim these days. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> I have better things to do. Hope yall are having fun. I'm punching out.


Thought you were quitting the forum yesterday? Told you you would be back. Stop being butthurt, this is the internet. People will make commentary. If you choose to derive your self worth from the approval of this group, I don't know what to tell you!

As far as I can tell, this is all in good fun. Take a chill, get a medical marijuana card or something and just relax.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

New2This said:


> Is Tupperware salesperson a protected class now?
> 
> Everybody's a victim these days. 🤦‍♂️


Just go drive and feed your family


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Because some people have diarrhea at the worst moments. Be compassionate.


Or verbal diarrhea LOL


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Duh, you argue about every single post on your thread, and then you wonder why it always goes south.


I agree with TobyD


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Thought you were quitting the forum yesterday? Told you you would be back. Stop being butthurt, this is the internet. People will make commentary. If you choose to derive your self worth from the approval of this group, I don't know what to tell you!
> 
> As far as I can tell, this is all in good fun. Take a chill, get a medical marijuana card or something and just relax.


I'm 63 I don't know how to play. Thought I did. WRONG.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> I'm 63 I don't know how to play. Thought I did. WRONG.


I'm only 52, but just relax. People say crazy shit. As do you. Just breathe deeply and find your zen.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> What makes me sadder is that uberx drivers feel so entitled to cancel on a pax who isn't right out the door when they show up. People rely and put trust in the service to get them to the airport or work, and if it doesn't suit you or them to wait a minute or two while they may have forgotten something, or need to double check something--because it can be stressful to make sure you've got everything covered before you step out the door--if there isn't a room for thought to that understanding, then you or they shouldn't be driving on the platform.


I agree with you that some drivers seem to relish the idea of cancelling at the slightest hint. There are other drivers who follow the guidelines though, and still end up waiting for pax. Years ago, I had a decently sized cruiser, and of course, anyone that knew of it wanted me to take them out on it. Usually this meant I would meet them at the dock, because I am already out enjoying the water. I'm not interested in taking my boat to the lake to end up sitting at the dock waiting for guests to show up. I usually gave a 30 minute window, and my preference was that you were on the dock with your gear when I arrived and if you no-show, forget ever getting invited back. If you are late with a reasonable excuse, I could understand. Same goes for pax and pretty much any system that requires a timed event - try asking a commercial aircraft pilot or a cruise-ship captain to wait while you get your shit together. I always gave pax the required window before cancelling, but very rarely did I wait beyond the cancel time.

You request a ride, in my mind that means you are ready to go on this ride, otherwise why request it? You SHOULD be toes to the curb when the driver arrives, that way if you have forgotten something, you can explain it and I'm certain most drivers would be understanding. The pax does have responsibility in this transaction, and needs to understand that the good drivers are not just waiting around for rides - you might be delaying them in a prime-time situation and in this business, time is money.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@Ziggywaz If you really want to understand what happened, re-read your post #9. Everything prior to that was relatively civil. When you start name calling, that's where it goes south. Or have a friend read your posts AND others responses. Objectively. Sometimes its hard to see our own hand in what went wrong. I have this problem myself, and I rely on close friends for honest feedback. Just trying to help. Admittedly I played my own part in the banter, but I'm not freaking out over it like you are. It's going to be okay, I promise.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Back to the original point, I also get frustrated when people aren't ready to go, especially if they have a longer window for me to arrive from farther away. Totally frustrating. I give them the 5 minutes. A minute or two more IF there is communication. (I reach out on arrival with the predefined text "I've arrived". I'll wait up to 5 more minutes if the destination is an airport or train or bus station, in light of the fact that the person might miss their plane/bus/train. But only in those situations. So my guidelines are 5 minute wait. up to 7 minutes if i've heard from them. max 10 min for travel related trips (again, with communication). Air travelers tend to tip if they have made you wait on them and you didn't cancel and leave them to miss their flight. 99% of them are very appreciative too.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So much anger. A common trait with those with white supremist views.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

pretty much if everything offends you, maybe the problem is not outside you.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> @Ziggywaz If you really want to understand what happened, re-read your post #9. Everything prior to that was relatively civil. When you start name calling, that's where it goes south. Or have a friend read your posts AND others responses. Objectively. Sometimes its hard to see our own hand in what went wrong. I have this problem myself, and I rely on close friends for honest feedback. Just trying to help. Admittedly I played my own part in the banter, but I'm not freaking out over it like you are. It's going to be okay, I promise.


I just need to realize that there are so many crazies and I let them push my buttons. Thank you I just have to get out of here.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@Ziggywaz


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> I just need to realize that there are so many crazies and I let them push my buttons. Thank you I just have to get out of here.


I understand. Sometimes I notice it getting to me too. Take a break.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> pretty much if everything offends you, maybe the problem is not outside you.


Do you realize this thread started as a minor ***** about rideshare driving. and it's come to this? I'm very concerned about the human race being at the top of the food chain.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> Do you realize this thread started as a minor *** about rideshare driving. and it's come to this? I'm very concerned about the human race being at the top of the food chain.


I'm telling you, reread your post #9 in this thread. If it doesn't click, have a friend read it. Trust me.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

what I'm talkin' bout, mang. You seem to get your nuts in a vise with every thread you start.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> what I'm talkin' bout, mang. You seem to get your nuts in a vise with every thread you start.


If you want to spend your life berating other people and it makes you feel good. Go for it!! I'm out pup.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


>


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> If you want to spend your life berating other people and it makes you feel good. Go for it!! I'm out pup.


Wait, you're out again? 3rd time? or is it 4th. I've lost count... you are definitely taking this way too seriously. I've tried to help, but I'm at a loss. Take a break, at least!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> I guess mostly I’m just frustrated because my sister won’t have sex with me anymore. I guess her husband found out, and told my husband. Turned into a big problem


 Sorry to hear that bro. Sounds like you’ve got a rough life.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Sorry to hear that bro. Sounds like you’ve got a rough life.


Dude that's just mean. And caused me to spit coffee all over my computer and desk!


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I will graciously offer up the drive time prior to arrival at the customers' pin drop for no compensation.

I will graciously offer up the vehicle operating cost I have incurred just to get to the customers' pin drop for no compensation.

I will offer up two minutes of my time post arrival for no compensation.

At the two minute mark post arrival, I will gracioulsy remind them with a message through the app that I have arrived, presuming I see no movement.

I am willing to offer up three ADDITIONAL minutes of my time post arrival for a whopping $0.57, should the ride take place.

However, given base rates, at the 5 minute mark if I don't see someone coming towards my car, I'm no longer willing to be gracious to the delinquent. I'm rolling. Makes no difference to me AT ALL if they've responded to/acknowldeged my message to them. And sometimes even if I do see them coming and something about them annoys me (or I'm in a bad mood from a prior ride), I'm rolling.

I will not reward bad rider behavior at base rates with a seat in my vehicle. Period.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ziggywaz said:


> Go home


Sí! ¡Me voy ahora!
Give me the kiss first!


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Sí! ¡Me voy ahora!
> Give me the kiss first!
> View attachment 596335


Does this really give you joy? Move on.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> Does this really give you joy? Move on.


Yes


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Yes


I totally dropped the ball on this website. I thought it was a forum for drivers to have discussions about this and that. I now know it's been high jacked by people like you. You guys have fun I on the other hand have a real life.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> I totally dropped the ball on this website. I thought it was a forum for drivers to have discussions about this and that. I now know it's been high jacked by people like you. You guys have fun I on the other hand have a real life.


And I thought you were “out” like 3 days ago.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ziggywaz said:


> I just need to realize that there are so many crazies and I let them push my buttons. Thank you I just have to get out of here.


I think you just have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

TobyD said:


> And I thought you were “out” like 3 days ago.


I am definitely out. I just wanted to give you time to pounce on somebody else. I've run into a lot of dicks in my life, but you've made the top 10


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> I am definitely out. I just wanted to give you time to pounce on somebody else. I've run into a lot of dicks in my life, but you've made the top 10


You keep saying that. I keep waiting for it to happen.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> I've run into a lot of dicks


That’s funny 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Ziggywaz said:


> First off my best friend is black my other good friend is a Trans gender Tupperware salesperson most successful in the country.Please don't pretend that you know who I am.


So you are not going on a violent tirade and punch out? You said you were. But you didn't. Didn't your mom teach you not to lie?

Case in point, this claim about your good friend the Trans gender Tupperware salesperson who is the most successful in the country. How do you know the salesperson is the most successful in the country? Are you employed by the Tupperware Corporation and have detailed data that your Trans genger friend is in fact the most successful in the country?

Lies. Lies. Lies!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ziggywaz said:


> I am definitely out. I just wanted to give you time to pounce on somebody else. I've run into a lot of dicks in my life, but you've made the top 10


Speaking of top ten


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> I am definitely out. I just wanted to give you time to pounce on somebody else. I've run into a lot of dicks in my life, but you've made the top 10


I'm speechless... and trying to avoid making a sick joke about you and dicks. But yeah, you've said goodbye like 100x.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Ziggywaz said:


> Fusion_LUser said:
> So much anger. A common trait with those with white supremist views.
> 
> 
> ...


The conversation got this way over your uncontrollable anger that exposed your internet racism and homophobia you hold on to while trying to avoid real life. How many times have you said you are going to violently punch out and leave this twisted sick secret internet life you live and go back to real life?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> Well thank you Mrs. Guber your husband will be proud of you





Ziggywaz said:


> I should have just canceled and moved on





Ziggywaz said:


> I'm still kicking myself in the ass





Ziggywaz said:


> Why is everybody on this site have such an ***** attitude?





Ziggywaz said:


> Go home





Ziggywaz said:


> You know what really pissis me off?





Ziggywaz said:


> I am now a racist homophbe.





Ziggywaz said:


> my best friend is black my other good friend is a Trans gender





Ziggywaz said:


> it just makes me feel sad.





Ziggywaz said:


> I don't know how to play





Ziggywaz said:


> there are so many crazies





Ziggywaz said:


> I'm very concerned about the human race





Ziggywaz said:


> spend your life berating other people





Ziggywaz said:


> Move on.





Ziggywaz said:


> I've run into a lot of dicks in my life,


 WOW!!! You've covered a lot of territory here. With all do respect you seem to have a hard time keeping your emotions in check. Good Luck with "_all that_".


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. @Seamus


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey! I see you lurking. You said you were out. So no peaking!


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Hey! I see you lurking. You said you were out. So no peaking!


Wow. Do you just sit around all day and night trying to bait people. Was just checking my email. What a sad life. I can't get rid of you because you won't shut the **** up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ziggywaz said:


> I have better things to do. Hope yall are having fun. I'm punching out.


does this mean you are leaving? Gotta say, in my time here, those who 'announce' they are leaving, rarely do. Or they come back after a few days and totally forget they said they were leaving.

You can buck all that, it will be ok. We will be ok. 

I feel a sock birth coming on.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> Wow. Do you just sit around all day and night trying to bait people. Was just checking my email. What a sad life. I can't get rid of you because you won't shut the **** up.


Uh, no. Not sitting around baiting. I was uh... also checking my email. Uh, yeah. That’s right. I’m not even on this site. I’m reading my email.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Ziggywaz said:


> Do you just sit around all day and night trying to bait people.


Do you sit around all day looking for people who bait you? Seems pretty sad how much you go out of your way to find people who bait you.



Ziggywaz said:


> I can't get rid of you


Seeing as how you have anger management issues and with all your talk about punching out I feel I should report your posts. If @TobyD stops posting we will have to assume you got rid of him.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Hey! I see you lurking. You said you were out. So no peaking!


As absolutely ridiculous this is for some stupid reason I just like sparring with you. I am really bored.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> As absolutely ridiculous this is for some stupid reason I just like sparring with you. I am really bored.


I’m sorry I hurt your feelings, especially with all the problems you’re having with your sister and husband. I guess I should go easy on you until you can figure your life out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Hey! I see you lurking. You said you were out. So no peaking!


I like to practice edging too!


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I’m sorry I hurt your feelings, especially with all the problems you’re having with your sister and husband. I guess I should go easy on you until you can figure your life out.


Your good. When you start to bore me you will never hear from me again.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> Wow. Do you just sit around all day and night trying to bait people. Was just checking my email. What a sad life. I can't get rid of you because you won't shut the **** up.


Helpful tip, you can turn off email notifications from this site if that's what's tripping you up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TobyD said:


> Not sitting around baiting


But you're a Master at it 😃


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Ziggywaz said:


> Your good. When you start to bore me you will never hear from me again.


I keep hearing that. I don’t actually believe it though. You’ll never leave. You just can’t get enough of me.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I keep hearing that. I don’t actually believe it though. You’ll never leave. You just can’t get enough of me.


Is this a paid gig? Or do you just do this for shits and giggles?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> You’ll never leave. You just can’t get enough of me.


Ziggy keeps running back here for those top ten dicks.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

New2This said:


> But you're a Master at it 😃


Hahahahahahahahaha!!!! Took me a few hours. But I got it. I love it! Had a good laugh with this one! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ziggy keeps running back here for those top ten dicks.


Yeah. Did no one else notice that part about him having sex with his sister, and his husband found out???


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I had some witch on an airport run do that to me recently. She had 10 minutes 'till I arrived. Was that adequate for her? NOOOOOOOOO!
> Starts texting me: "I'm on my way down." I'm waiting for the elevator." Blah Blah Blah.
> FU! My market gives me constant pings 24/7.
> Timer expires and cancel. 'hope she missed her flight, too!


Wait...you didn’t get the message at 4:50 “I’m looking for you “


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ziggywaz said:


> First off my best friend is black my other good friend is a Trans gender Tupperware salesperson most successful in the country.Please don't pretend that you know who I am.


Your friend is the most successful trans gender Tupperware salesthem?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> What makes me sadder is that uberx drivers feel so entitled to cancel on a pax who isn't right out the door when they show up. People rely and put trust in the service to get them to the airport or work, and if it doesn't suit you or them to wait a minute or two while they may have forgotten something, or need to double check something--because it can be stressful to make sure you've got everything covered before you step out the door--if there isn't a room for thought to that understanding, then you or they shouldn't be driving on the platform.


It’s not entitlement. There is a graduated process to a pickup that gets increasingly expensive the longer the pax takes to commence the ride.

First two minutes are free. “the minute or two” you requested!
The next three minutes are charged at a slightly higher rate than the typical per minute rate 
At 5 minutes, the pax now incurs a double expense; a cancellation fee AND a new booking fee, OR, 
the driver continues waiting and the time is charged and added to the trip.

CAVEAT; if the driver waits longer than 5 minutes and the pu was less than 10 minutes away,the cancellation fee maxes out at the 5 minute mark. So why risk an uncompensated extended wait when the pax has already abused the process?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ziggywaz said:


> Is this a paid gig? Or do you just do this for shits and giggles?


Ziggywaz,

please take this in the most respectful way possible. Chill the hell out. I mean I use to get all discombobulated and heated when I first came on here. I have gone back and read some of the posts I created. You have to have a thick skin when you come on this forum. Yes there are trolls and you get use to it and just ignore them and throw comments with a sense of humor back at them. Don't engage in a SERIOUS debate or try , it only feeds the entertainment on here.

I get it, but I bet you are like the player in Call of Duty that gets killed by someone and you keep going back to the same place to kill them back and ends up getting killed 10 times in the same spot. . .the same way. . .. and then gets pissed off and rage quits. . .. multiple times. . .. it isn't worth it. . 

Chill out. . .and just don't take things personally. .. . that's the only thing I can say. If you do. . .. .you are going tobe eternally frustrated and pissed off by this site.

As to your original post. . . .. all I an say is . . its an issue, not going to change. . and sometimes depending on the situation it can be rude. .. as long as they contact me I will wait a wee bit longer, if not. . 5 minutes cancel and fee.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Ziggywaz,
> 
> please take this in the most respectful way possible. Chill the hell out. I mean I use to get all discombobulated and heated when I first came on here. I have gone back and read some of the posts I created. You have to have a thick skin when you come on this forum. Yes there are trolls and you get use to it and just ignore them and throw comments with a sense of humor back at them. Don't engage in a SERIOUS debate or try , it only feeds the entertainment on here.
> 
> ...


 But then again. . … .**** me. . .what do I know


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Ziggywaz,
> 
> please take this in the most respectful way possible. Chill the hell out. I mean I use to get all discombobulated and heated when I first came on here. I have gone back and read some of the posts I created. You have to have a thick skin when you come on this forum. Yes there are trolls and you get use to it and just ignore them and throw comments with a sense of humor back at them. Don't engage in a SERIOUS debate or try , it only feeds the entertainment on here.
> 
> ...


Not trolls... dicks. And I’m number 1!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Not trolls... dicks. And I’m number 1!


I agree with Mr. Big Dick


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Yes there are trolls


So very true. Just ask @SHalester!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So very true. Just ask @SHalester!


He found you quite easily?


Meh so did I. 

This is your fifth or sixth handle now?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> This is your fifth or sixth handle now?


If true, so what, troll?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

You guys continue to inspire. Ugh.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> He found you quite easily?


like the day he/she landed. Clearly a trock. I wonder did dekero reincarnate himself. Hmmmm.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> You guys continue to inspire. Ugh.


Hey! Did you know I made a million dollars on Monday?



Oh, I am building a Castle too.


Now that is some inspiration


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> like the day he/she landed. Clearly a trock. I wonder did dekero reincarnate himself. Hmmmm.


😐


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If true, so what, troll?


Then he’s not a troll, obviously.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Then he’s not a troll, obviously.


Well, if so, WGAF!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Hey! Did you know I made a million dollars on Monday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the back story on the castle building? I see it occasionally referred to on here but I don't know what it comes from.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Oh, I am building a Castle too.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> What's the back story on the castle building? I see it occasionally referred to on here but I don't know what it comes from.


Umm..... I am an arrogant self absorbed prick who really wants to build a Castle? I grew up during the heyday of science fiction / fantasy and always liked the concept an function as a center of community. About three months ago as I returned to the mainland with the plan to leave a property became available in a remote location that was perfect for my fledgling plan to construct a Castle.


So it began. The plans are much more complete and the dirt work has begun.

Thanks for asking


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Umm..... I am an arrogant self absorbed prick who really wants to build a Castle? I grew up during the heyday of science fiction / fantasy and always liked the concept an function as a center of community. About three months ago as I returned to the mainland with the plan to leave a property became available in a remote location that was perfect for my fledgling plan to construct a Castle.
> 
> 
> So it began. The plans are much more complete and the dirt work has begun.
> ...


Got to love someone who follows the advice of "Know thyself"

always amusing Amos. I look forward to your posts. That and I like the character off the expanse.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ziggywaz said:


> So I'm just going to vent. If your a rider who calls up a ride, and you get a driver that is 7 to 10 minutes away, you have that time to be ready to go. Why do I have to sit and wait an additional 5 minutes upon arrival for the rider to be ready. It is so annoying.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ziggywaz said:


> Why is everybody on this site have such an ***** attitude? If you pulled up to my house with your attitude I would call a bus. JEEZ LOUIES. All I wanted to do is vent, and see if anyone had similar experiences. IM OUT you trollers.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
What's funny is you try to be nice, and get to a paxhole Who pisses you off before they ever get in the car! Great now I don't have to put you out.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ziggywaz said:


> I would really like you to pull up the original post I put up and then read all the crap that came after. It's like telling a kindergarten a secret and pass it down to the next. At the end of the line has nothing to do with the original topic. After this so called debate it just makes me feel sad.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> what I'm talkin' bout, mang. You seem to get your nuts in a vise with every thread you start.


🤣🤣


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

TobyD said:


> That’s funny 🤣🤣🤣


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

My favorite thread is back!


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ziggywaz said:


> I'm beginning to think that Mr. Guber works for Uber. How do you think that sitting in front of your pickup point for 5min. or more waiting is not rude. When I request a ride I'm usually standing at the curb.


He never said it wasn't rude. You're projecting.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ziggywaz said:


> Why is everybody on this site have such an ***** attitude? If you pulled up to my house with your attitude I would call a bus. JEEZ LOUIES. All I wanted to do is vent, and see if anyone had similar experiences. IM OUT you trollers.


And don't come back!


----------

